# CPT Andrew Pedersen-Keel and SSG Rex Schad



## Viper1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Affectionately known as "PK", CPT Keel took over one of our detachments when the 18A was wounded last December by an IED.   He previously worked on the BN Staff and had arrived at the battalion one month before we deployed.  He and SSG Rex Schad of 3-69 AR were killed on March 11th, 2013 during an insider attack at their base.  The majority of his ODA was severely wounded and some of them are at Walter Reed.  Paul and  James, give those brothers my best. 

My brother and I knew PK at school and then when he came to the Regiment.  A true good dude and an all out warrior.   Well done, PK, Be thou at Peace. 

http://www.foothillsmediagroup.com/articles/2013/03/14/avon/news/doc513fb351ef14d158413415.txt

http://ledyard.patch.com/articles/r...keel-killed-in-action-in-afghanistan-39d359ac

http://bigstory.ap.org/photo/rex-l-schad-andrew-m-pederson-keel-1


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2013)

Blue Skies and my condolences to you and his teammates.


----------



## Dame (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you gentlemen for giving everything you had to your country and its people. May you rest in the peace of God.

Viper, so very sorry for your loss. May God grant you comfort.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 18, 2013)

Dame said:


> Thank you gentlemen for giving everything you had to your country and its people. May you rest in the peace of God.
> 
> Viper, so very sorry for your loss. May God grant you comfort.


Ditto's.

Karen and I will pray for a quick recovery for the wounded.

Calm winds and soft landings gentlemen.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 18, 2013)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## tova (Mar 18, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## policemedic (Mar 18, 2013)

RIP warriors.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 18, 2013)

RIP Warriors.  Here's hoping for a speedy recovery for the wounded.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 18, 2013)

The captain lived up the road from here, his death was front-page news.  I didn't realize he was SF, the papers didn't mention it.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 18, 2013)

Damn. Tired of the betrayal taking the lives of the very same we're trying to help. It's tough to stomach and heartbreaking to their families, team mates and friends left behind.

Condolences to you Viper and their family. May the wounded recover fully and those traitors be sent a message as to the cowardice of their actions.

~S~


----------



## HALO99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Rest in Peace.  Blue skies.


----------



## CDG (Mar 19, 2013)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 19, 2013)

RIP CPT Keel and SSG Schad

Prayers out to all those affected by your loss.

LL


----------



## x SF med (Mar 19, 2013)

Prayers out.  Blue Skies, Brother.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 19, 2013)

RIP Warriors, my prayers are with your loved ones and Brothers.  Speedy recovery to those who sustained injuries.


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 19, 2013)

RIP warriors...


----------



## ProPatria (Mar 19, 2013)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 19, 2013)

RIP.  Speed recovery to those wounded and my deepest sympathies Viper1 and all the friends/family affected.


----------



## elle (Mar 19, 2013)

Rest In Peace. Prayers of comfort to all.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Rest In God's Peace, Warriors.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 19, 2013)

You deserved more than to be killed by a coward. May you rest in God's peace for all eternity.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 19, 2013)

RIP, sorry for your loss Viper.


----------



## ManBearPig (Mar 24, 2013)

RIP Warriors


----------

